# depression - recession



## Costas (Sep 2, 2010)

Υπάρχουν καθαρές διακρίσεις στην ελληνική απόδοση των όρων depression, recession, slump, downturn ; Βρίσκω μόνο ένα πασπαρτού, το ύφεση, και λέξεις όπως κάμψη και δυσπραγία.

Στην Wikipedia το slump θεωρείται συνώνυμο του recession, οπότε έχουμε ένα λιγότερο. Το downturn το ανακατευθύνει στο recession, οπότε έχουμε ακόμα ένα λιγότερο και απομένουν 2: το depression το λέει ότι είναι μια πολυετής recession. Μεγάλη/παρατεταμένη/βαριά/πολυετής ύφεση (νταουνοΰφεση :)) και (απλή) ύφεση;


----------



## Themis (Sep 3, 2010)

Costas said:


> Υπάρχουν καθαρές διακρίσεις στην ελληνική απόδοση των όρων depression, recession, slump, downturn ;


Όχι κατηγορηματικό. Αλλά και στα αγγλικά δεν είναι στανταρισμένα. Η κλασική ορολογία του οικονομικού κύκλου ενδίδει ολοένα περισσότερο στους δημοσιογραφικού πνευματικού βάθους χαρακτηρισμούς που βασίζονται στις στατιστικές τρίμηνο προς τρίμηνο. Σκέψου μόνο πόσες φορές έχει αναγγελθεί το τέλος της σημερινής κρίσης και πόσες η συνέχισή της, και μάλιστα συχνά από τα ίδια άτομα. Και είναι σίγουρο ότι όσο ψάχνει κανείς σε διάφορες πηγές τόσο θα βρίσκει αλληλοαντικρουόμενους ορισμούς.

Τέλος πάντων, αν και δεν έχω αυτή τη στιγμή καμία πρόσβαση στα βοηθήματά μου, θα έλεγα εντελώς πρόχειρα τα εξής: Η Great Depression αποδίδεται σχεδόν πάντα Μεγάλη Κρίση, και η depression συχνότατα κρίση. Το ύφεση καλό θα ήταν να συνδεθεί με το recession. To downturn δείχνει τη φάση της αναστροφής σε καθοδική κατεύθυνση, οπότε λογικότερη η κάμψη. Το slump βρίσκεται πιο κοντά στο depression παρά στο recession. Καλύτερα λοιπόν κρίση ή κάτι άλλο (π.χ. με καθίζηση ή συρρίκνωση) παρά ύφεση.


----------



## NadiaF (Sep 3, 2010)

Σωστά τα λέει ο Ζαζ (και χωρίς βοηθήματα)


----------



## Costas (Sep 3, 2010)

NadiaF said:


> Σωστά τα λέει ο Ζαζ (και χωρίς βοηθήματα)


Ο Ζαζ; 

Ναι, Θέμη, την κρίση δεν την συμπεριέλαβα μόνο και μόνο επειδή υπάρχει και η crisis (απλοποίηση κλάσματος...), που ναι μεν λέγεται κάπως λιγότερο, έχω την αίσθηση, απ' ό,τι σ' εμάς, αλλά δεν παύει να λέγεται και να γράφεται.


----------



## NadiaF (Sep 3, 2010)

Costas said:


> Ο Ζαζ;



Ζητώ ταπεινά και γονατιστή συγνώμη, ο Θέμης ήθελα να πω, αλλά διάβαζα και άλλο τόπικ και μπερδεύτηκα .


----------



## daeman (Sep 3, 2010)

Costas said:


> Ο Ζαζ;
> 
> Ναι, Θέμη, την κρίση δεν την συμπεριέλαβα μόνο και μόνο επειδή υπάρχει και η crisis (απλοποίηση κλάσματος...), που ναι μεν λέγεται κάπως λιγότερο, έχω την αίσθηση, απ' ό,τι σ' εμάς, αλλά δεν παύει να λέγεται και να γράφεται.


 
Crisis? What Crisis? ;)






Poor Boy - Supertramp (χωλό, σαν την οικονομία, γιατί δεν το βρήκα όλο)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=asDB5TbBHLc
​
Edit: Το βρήκα τώρα, ούτε μια τριετία δεν έκανα: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fSVTvsC74dM.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 3, 2010)

NadiaF said:


> Ζητώ ταπεινά και γονατιστή συγνώμη, ο Θέμης ήθελα να πω, αλλά διάβαζα και άλλο τόπικ και μπερδεύτηκα .


Δεν είναι ότι μπερδεύτηκες — είναι ότι ο Ζαζ έχει πάντα δίκιο! 

ΥΓ Εννοείται ότι το τσιτάτο «Σωστά τα λέει ο Ζαζ (και χωρίς βοηθήματα) » θα το βάλω στην υπογραφή μου.


----------



## Themis (Sep 3, 2010)

Τώρα νιώθω σαν τον Αίαντα. Την κοπανάει ο Μυρμηδόνας, καθαρίζω εγώ με κοτζάμ Έκτορα και μετά γυρίζει ο ομορφονιός και μου κλέβει όλη τη δόξα. Άδικη η ζωή, Δαεμάνε, άδικη.
Κώστα, έχεις δίκιο για την πολυσημία της "κρίσης", αλλά αυτό δεν αποκλείει μια πιο ειδική χρήση. Θα χρειαζόταν επίσης να ληφθεί υπόψη μια περιπλοκότητα που σχετίζεται με τις χρονικές κλίμακες. Οικονομικός κύκλος δεν είναι μόνο ο "κλασικός" (διάρκειας 7-8 χρόνων), αλλά φτάνουμε μέχρι τον κύκλο Κοντράτιεφ (διάρκειας περίπου μισού αιώνα), και τίθεται επίσης θέμα ενδιάμεσου (μεσοπρόθεσμου) αλλά ακόμα και υπερβραχυπρόθεσμου. Οπότε είναι απολύτως εύλογο μέσα στο slump ενός περισσότερο μακροπρόθεσμου κύκλου να έχουμε μια πλήρη βραχυχρονιότερη διακύμανση. Εκεί οι ορολογίες γίνονται μύλος.
Εκτός από άδικη, η ζωή είναι και δύσκολη, Δαεμάνε.


----------



## NadiaF (Sep 3, 2010)

Zazula said:


> ΥΓ Εννοείται ότι το τσιτάτο «Σωστά τα λέει ο Ζαζ (και χωρίς βοηθήματα) » θα το βάλω στην υπογραφή μου.



;););)


----------



## Themis (Sep 3, 2010)

Ξέχασα να αναφέρω μια εντελώς πρακτική συμβουλή, η οποία δεν γράφει ορολογία αλλά βοηθάει τη μετάφραση. Όταν το πρωτότυπο δίνει χαρακτηρισμούς με σαφή αναφορά σε έναν κύκλο (όποια κι αν είναι η διάρκειά του), είναι πολλές φορές πρακτικό να αναφέρουμε τη λέξη "φάση", η οποία παραπέμπει αφ' εαυτής σε μια προηγούμενη και μια επόμενη φάση, δηλαδή τελικά σε μια οικονομική διακύμανση. Π.χ. ανοδική/ καθοδική φάση, φάση συρρίκνωσης/ καθίζησης κτλ. Για αρκετές άλλες περιπτώσεις, νομίζω ότι πέφτουμε σε ένα γενικό πρόβλημα της μετάφρασης: όταν το πρωτότυπο είναι νοηματικός χυλός, πόσο μπορεί η μετάφραση να βάζει τάξη στο χάος; Εδώ η απάντηση δεν είναι εύκολη, αλλά γενικώς νομίζω ότι ισχύει το allegro ma non troppo.
NadiaF, το απόφθεγμά σου έγραψε (λεξιλογική) ιστορία!


----------



## NadiaF (Sep 3, 2010)

Themis said:


> NadiaF, το απόφθεγμά σου έγραψε (λεξιλογική) ιστορία!



Αργώ να μιλήσω, αλλά... ;)


----------



## nickel (Sep 4, 2010)

Πουθενά δεν είδα να λέτε ότι _depression = κατάθλιψη_. Η διαφορά δηλαδή είναι ότι κατά την _ύφεση - recession_ σφίγγουμε το ζωνάρι (υποχώρηση), κατά την _κρίση - crisis_ μάς πιάνει τρέλα, υστερία, κρίση, πέφτουμε από ουρανοξύστες, ενώ κατά την _κρίση/ύφεση - depression_ μάς πιάνει κατάθλιψη. 

Σε μη ψυχιατρικούς τόνους:
Αν δεν θέλουμε _depression = κρίση_, καταφεύγουμε σε περιφράσεις (_*βαθιά ύφεση, ύφεση διαρκείας*_).

Στο ωραίο βιβλίο που πρότεινε η SBE (_Lost Chalice_) γράφει κάπου στην αρχή:

Sotheby’s expected the Euphronios cup depicting Sarpedon’s death to go for somewhere between $300,000 and $400,000, a bargain only made possible by a looming recession in 1990 that pushed the art market into a slump.

Σε βιβλία που δεν είναι αυστηρώς οικονομικά (στα οικονομικά καλό είναι να φτιάξεις από την αρχή τις αντιστοιχίες σου για να μην πονοκεφαλιάζεις — και να τις πεις, για να μην πονοκεφαλιάζουν και οι αναγνώστες), βλέπει κανείς ότι μπορεί να παίξει τις αποδόσεις και στο σβουράκι.


----------



## Costas (Sep 4, 2010)

nickel said:


> Πουθενά δεν είδα να λέτε ότι _depression = κατάθλιψη_. Η διαφορά δηλαδή είναι ότι κατά την _ύφεση - recession_ σφίγγουμε το ζωνάρι (υποχώρηση), κατά την _κρίση - crisis_ μάς πιάνει τρέλα, υστερία, κρίση, πέφτουμε από ουρανοξύστες, ενώ κατά την _κρίση/ύφεση - depression_ μάς πιάνει κατάθλιψη.
> 
> Σε μη ψυχιατρικούς τόνους:
> Αν δεν θέλουμε _depression = κρίση_, καταφεύγουμε σε περιφράσεις (_*βαθιά ύφεση, ύφεση διαρκείας*_).





Costas said:


> Μεγάλη/παρατεταμένη/βαριά/πολυετής ύφεση (νταουνοΰφεση :)) και (απλή) ύφεση;


Το βαριά ήταν παρόραμα αντί για βαθιά.



nickel said:


> Sotheby’s expected the Euphronios cup depicting Sarpedon’s death to go for somewhere between $300,000 and $400,000, a bargain only made possible by a looming recession in 1990 that pushed the art market into a slump.


Τελικά αναγκάστηκαν να τον δώσουν πίσω στους Ιταλούς ως προϊόν λαθρανασκαφής / κλεπταποδοχή, και ηρέμησαν! (Και όχι και cup, ολόκληρος κρατήρας!)


----------



## nickel (Sep 4, 2010)

Costas said:


> (Και όχι και cup, ολόκληρος κρατήρας!)


Αναφέρεται στον κύλικα που βγήκε σε δημοπρασία το 1990.
http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=newsarchive&sid=atPEV0rl90VI



http://img2.scoop.co.nz/stories/images/0601/4695cfc49eeb752094cb.jpeg


----------



## Costas (Sep 5, 2010)

Μμ, πολύ ενδιαφέρον! Δεν ήξερα ότι υπήρχε και κύλικας με το ίδιο θέμα από τον ίδιο καλλιτέχνη [1][2].


----------



## nickel (Sep 5, 2010)

Και για να γυρίσουμε στο θέμα του τίτλου δεν πρέπει να λείπει από το νήμα η παραλλαγή του παλιού ανέκδοτου που υπάρχει στον Economist:

*When your neighbour loses his job, it's a slowdown; when you lose your own job, it's a recession; when an economist loses his job, it's a depression. *

Όταν ο γείτονάς σου χάσει τη δουλειά του, υπάρχει *επιβράδυνση* (slowdown)· όταν χάσεις τη δική σου, υπάρχει *ύφεση* (recession)· όταν τη χάσει ο οικονομολόγος, *οικονομική κρίση* (depression).


----------



## nickel (Oct 15, 2011)

Έχουμε πει για την αντιστοιχία *Great Depression = Μεγάλη κρίση* ή *Μεγάλη ύφεση*. Στο λήμμα της Βικιπαίδειας βάζουν στον τίτλο το πιο φλύαρο *Παγκόσμια οικονομική ύφεση του 1929*.

Οπωσδήποτε, δεν έχουμε να κάνουμε με τα χρόνια ή την εποχή της «μεγάλης *κατάθλιψης» (όπως εδώ και εδώ στο Βήμα), γιατί θα το είχαμε ξεπεράσει το πρόβλημα με αντικαταθλιπτικά.
:)


----------



## nickel (Jun 30, 2013)

Για το *slump* έχουμε ως τώρα: κρίση, καθίζηση, συρρίκνωση, ύφεση.

Στο Οικονομικό των Χρυσοβιτσιώτη-Σταυρακόπουλου το λήμμα λέει:

*slump. *Κατάρρευση, πτώση, κατρακύλισμα, καθίζηση, κάμψη, οικονομική μικροκρίση || καταρρέω, κατρακυλώ, πέφτω.
1.	Προσωρινή πτώση των αποδόσεων και των τιμών των μετοχών. Διαρκεί εβδομάδες ή μήνες.
2.	Απότομη, αιφνίδια και κατακόρυφη πτώση τιμών που συνοδεύεται και από μείωση της επιχειρηματικής δραστηριότητας, στασιμότητα ή πτώση της παραγωγής και άνοδο της ανεργίας. Συνήθως, μικρής διάρκειας.

Ποια απόδοση ταιριάζει καλύτερα για το άρθρο του Κέινς _The Great Slump of 1930_;
http://www.gutenberg.ca/ebooks/keynes-slump/keynes-slump-00-h.html


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 30, 2013)

nickel said:


> Ποια απόδοση ταιριάζει καλύτερα για το άρθρο του Κέινς _The Great Slump of 1930_;


Κτγμ, _Η μεγάλη κατρακύλα του 1930_ (για να μην πω «κουτρουβάλα»). Οι αποδόσεις στον Χρυσ είναι, νομίζω, για άλλο ρέτζιστερ...


----------

